# looking to rehome a hamster



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Our hammy sadly passed away so we have an empty cage now and id rather it went to use, Im in Glasgow Scotland x


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Try a site like Gumtree as there are often pets needing new homes


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

chrisd said:


> Try a site like Gumtree as there are often pets needing new homes


had a look and cant see anything but i'll keep trying.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Or preloved. There are loads of unwanted hamsters on there. And rescues.


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, if you can get near me then i have syrian hamsters looking for new homes im in fife. there all between a year and 8 months old.


----------



## SatanicGoth (Oct 16, 2010)

Theres about 8 syrian hamsters needing homes on the hamster forum Im on. Their scattered across the country but if your interested theres always people traveling around who may be able to collect one for you and meet you half way :biggrin:


----------

